# Simple recipe for goat milk soap



## GoatGoddess (Dec 26, 2007)

I have never made soap of any kind before so I need a quick and above all SIMPLE recipe for goat milk soap that does not include any exotic ingrients.

Thanks


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Lots of recipes here: http://www.millersoap.com/

Any soap can be a milk soap, just use milk in the place of water to make your lye solution. It helps to freeze the milk then slowly add the lye so as to keep the temps down.

Cyndi has great pages on her site, all of her soaps are milk soaps and she is a member here too: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/pictorials.html

Good luck making your first soap................it is verrrrry addictive.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I second the sites references above ~ I believe I learned the most from them.


----------

